# Game Thread: Sunday January 28 @ Pistons



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (23-20) - Detroit Pistons (24-17)*

*Time*: 6:30 Eastern
*Venue*: Palace of Auburn Hills
*TV*: ESPN
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Jamaal Tinsley | Mike Dunleavy | Danny Granger | Jermaine O'Neal | Troy Murphy*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Jeff Foster | Marquis Daniels | Darrell Armstrong*

*Injuries*

- Sprained Shoulder

- Abdomen

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Jermaine O'Neal 19.2
*Rebounds* - Jermaine O'Neal 10.4
*Assists *- Jamaal Tinsley 6.3
*Steals *- Jamaal Tinsley 1.55
*Blocks* - Jermaine O'Neal 2.97
*FG% * - Maceo Baston 69
*FT%* - Rawle Marshall 82.6
*3PT%* -Danny Granger 39.7










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Chauncey Billups | Richard Hamilton | Tayshaun Prince | Rasheed Wallace | Chris Webber*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Antonio McDyess | Carlos Delfino | Lindsey Hunter*

*Injuries*

 

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Richard Hamilton 22.9
*Rebounds* - Rasheed Wallace 8.3
*Assists *- Chauncey Billups 7.8
*Steals *- Chauncey Billups 1.3
*Blocks* - Rasheed Wallace 1.67
*FG% * - Nazr Mohammed 55.5
*FT%* - Chauncey Billups 87.2
*3PT%* - Tayshaun Prince 43



*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 13-7
Road: 10-13
Overall: 23-20 (4th in Central, 6th in East, 13th in NBA)

Detroit Pistons
Home: 11-9
Road: 13-8
Overall: 24-17 (1st in Central, 2nd in East, 8th in NBA)
*







</center>








*- 20 ppg in last 5 games*








*- 23.5 ppg in last 4 games*

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Rasheed Wallace vs. Jermaine O'Neal

Games vs. Pistons this year:

Pacers 101 Pistons 90

Pacers 93 Pistons 92


Average Score:

Pacers- 97
Pistons- 91

Prediction:

Pacers- 92
Pistons- 89


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: Sunday January 28 @. Pistons*

Pacers- 95
Pistons- 91


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: Sunday January 28 @. Pistons*

Pacers 97
Pistons 94


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread: Sunday January 28 @. Pistons*

96-90 Pacers


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

94-89 Pacers


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*116-56 PACERS!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

It's gonna be a real tuff battle. Detriot is playing really good ball right now, their defense is playing great and their offense is up there with the best of them. I think point guard play will be most important, we can't rely on Armstrong tonight, he did his work last night and he's 38 years old, if we're gonna win this game, Jamaal Tinsley needs to play huge. If Tinsley stuggles, i don't see us winning, but if he plays well, i can see us stealing this game. And we're 2-0 already against Detriot, if we win one more, we secure the tie-breaker against them. That would be huge in the tight central.

Pacers 106
Detriot 102


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> *116-56 PACERS!!!!!!!!!!!*


:worthy: :worthy: :worthy:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> :worthy: :worthy: :worthy:



Another blowout Best...Watch...:cheers:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> *116-56 PACERS!!!!!!!!!!!*



If thats the final score...i will send you some flowers.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Daniels is OUT.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

And a T for Rasheed.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

God i hate Rasheed. Anyone hear his F bomb on espn?? 

And Tinsley is starting to really annoy me. WTF is wrong with him?!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

3-10, bad shooting thus far.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Tinsley needs to stop shooting so much...Nice pass to JO...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Man...this is bad...


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Yeah, Detriot is making this look so easy...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

MillerTime said:


> Yeah, Detriot is making this look so easy...


Nope, we miss olmost everything....


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Pacersthebest said:


> Nope, we miss olmost everything....


Yeah, but they are killing us on the boards, playing awesome defense, and they are hitting everything... lol


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Granger! 2nd 3!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Way to cut it to only 10 points baby!!!...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

10 points, come on, make a run now.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh BTW, I can watch 3 Pacers games in a row, yeah baby!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Looks like Murphy's struggling a bit tonight.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Box Man said:


> Looks like Murphy's struggling a bit tonight.


Just like the rest, except Granger.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

We miss Daniels, he was great last time in Detroit.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

3 points behind after such a bad first quarter.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

alright, 4 point game at half time.. we can do this! lets go Pacers! :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> 3 points behind after such a bad first quarter.



Yeah...It's amazing we're only down so little even though everybody's having a bad night....:cheers:


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

told yall dumbleavy was trash, how many minutes was he on the floor before pickin up #3? the guy could average 20 ppg and i'd still call him trash

he plays NO DEFENSE WHATSOEVER 

foster should start too. JO tryin to make me lose in fantasy with his shooting. only down 4 though at the half with everyone cept granger playin bad

lets get this W pacers


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

Half time 

Pistons 47
Pacers 43

Pacers Game leaders
*PTS:* D.Granger 11
*REB:* J. O'Neal 6
*REB:* T.Murphy 6
*ASST:* J.Tinsley 3

Pistons Game leaders
*PTS:* R.Hamilton 12
*PTS:* A.McDyess 12
*REB:* C.Webber 9
*ASST:* C.Webber 3
*ASST:* C.Billups 3


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We need someone else other than Danny to step it up in the 2nd. half...I bet we feed the ball to JO much more now, and we also need to spread the floor...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

.....


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Stupid foul...........


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Stupid foul...........


So true.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Why a T?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

10 points again, gotta hate it.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

That's it...gameover...


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

Pacersthebest said:


> 10 points again, gotta hate it.


da da da da duh im lovin it


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

zackredsox said:


> da da da da duh im lovin it


Go support the Rockets or something....


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Marshall sucks...Get him otta there please Rick...


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

Pacersthebest said:


> Go support the Rockets or something....


id root for em, but i bet on the Pistons


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Marshall sucks...Get him otta there please Rick...


Nah, whole team is pretty bad today, ah wel, next game better.


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

sorry the rockets arnt playin today


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice try Danny.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Nice try Danny.



Almost...


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

im not rootin for the pacers but i was for that hail marry to go in


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

JO! Nice!


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

5 pt game...lets gooooooooooooooo


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

now 1


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

JO awesome in 4th.


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

i didnt think it would be a close game in the 4th after that 1st quarter


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

zackredsox said:


> i didnt think it would be a close game in the 4th after that 1st quarter


I wouldn't after 3rd quarter either...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Stupid To'ers, now it's really over.


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

down by 10 agian


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

Pistons win


----------



## zackredsox (Jan 24, 2007)

Final
*Pistons* 95 
*Pacers* 87

Pacers Game leaders
*PTS:* J. O'Neal 26
*REB:* J. O'Neal 12
*ASST:* J.Tinsley 7

Pistons Game leaders
*PTS:* R.Hamilton 21
*REB:* C.Webber 13
*ASST:* C.Billups 6

Fouls
*Pacers* 26
*Pistons* 25


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I don't think with the team the Pacers have now that they can afford injuries at all where as before they could. Marquis not playing tonight really hurt them in my opinion. Just imagine if Jermaine gets hurt, who plays for us? Before Al and Jack could step in, now I think we would be hurting considerably.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Lets rebound Tue. against the C's/ Go on a streak of at least 5 games I hope.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

horrible coaching by carlisle this game..


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I wouldn't blame Carlisle, i think he actually did a real good job. I mean, we got dominated in the first quarter and it's fair to say we lost the game in the first and couldn't rebound from it the remaining 36 minutes. The starters didn't produce, there's only as much as he can do, but when you're big salery guys don't produce, there's little he can do. But i think he did the best he could, made the right subs, and got the team to start playing good defense and then it all resulted in our offense coming to us and made a strong finish. 

Detriot could have easily blown us away... but they didn't and i credit the coaching for that.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

There was obviously matchup problems this game and coach C didnt now how to adjust. Murphy was murdered by isolations against him all game along - and Foster didnt even play in the last 5 minutes.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Auggie said:


> There was obviously matchup problems this game and coach C didnt now how to adjust. Murphy was murdered by isolations against him all game along - and Foster didnt even play in the last 5 minutes.


I'm not saying it was a perfectly coached game by Carlisle by any means, but after the first quarter, he regrouped the team, put out Williams and Marshall to slow down the storm, played some intense defense and slowly got back into the game. I felt like we finished off real strong.

I don't know who the blame goes to, but i was disappointed to see Granger score 8 early points in the 2nd half and then only take one more shot. I believe that's what happened. I think it was coaching that prevented Granger from taking more shots, but also credit has to go to Detriot for their defense.

And Murphy on Rasheed.... come on, that was our key matchup. I know it was obvious that Murphy couldn't cover him, but who would? And please don't say Foster, i love his hustle and rebounding, the defensivly he's not as great as some people say and offensivly he is horrid, it's like playing with 4 guys when we're attacking and when we face a Pistons teams, prolly the best in the east, Foster in the lineup wouldn't help us, it would hurt us. 

I think we really missed Daniels. But overall, i thought Carisle did a good job.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 87-95 Pistons

Pacers Fan- 5
Pacersthebest- 12
Box Man- 11
Knick_Killer31- 14
Auggie- 13
Pacerholic- 68
MillerTime- 26

Winner- Pacers Fan


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

MillerTime said:


> And Murphy on Rasheed.... come on, that was our key matchup. I know it was obvious that Murphy couldn't cover him, but who would?



Ike!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Ike!


Ike would have gotten destroyed.... at this age of his career, if he had played Murphy type minutes. The guy we really missed today was David Harrison... that's a name we havn't heard in a while huh? 

Speaking of which, when he Harrison returning anyways?


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Yeah Foster should have definetly been in the game instead of Murphy at the end, exspecially after what carsisle had seen through the entire game. Foster did a way better job on him.


----------

